# Piebald?



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What does "piebald" mean? I found it in a craigslist ad and I have no clue what it means. I also did a search here and didn't find it in any posts. :?: 
This is a quote from the ad I am referring to: "The one I am offering has been handled since she was very small, is friendly and carries genetics for cinnamon, albinism and piebald."


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I know for my rat terriers a pie-bald is a dog that is mostly white.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help Larry! :mrgreen: 

PS-That's a weird name for it, though. :lol:


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

In horses, piebald refers to a black pinto. Maybe they meant to say pinto?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Free2Dream said:


> In horses, piebald refers to a black pinto. Maybe they meant to say pinto?


That might be it. Probably means a mix of what you and Larry said; a large white pinto spot, possibly?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Piebald just means broken white markings on a differently colored animal. In this case, the person is (uneducatedly) calling pinto markings, piebald.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks LG and everyone who posted! :mrgreen:


----------

